# Batch file to change reg key data help



## hpludesi (Jul 23, 2004)

Hi all, i already got the batch file to work, but the problem is that i have over 100 pc's that i need to change, and there are 3 values that i need to change, and everytime it try to change something it tells me that it already existed, overwrite y/n, i dont want to have to click yes to all of them, is there a way to put a command in the batch file to answer yes to all the overwrites????


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

If your running server 2K or 2003 you might look at doing this with a group policy (GPO) rather than a Bat/cmd file.


----------



## guard (Jun 18, 2004)

hpludesi said:


> Hi all, i already got the batch file to work, but the problem is that i have over 100 pc's that i need to change, and there are 3 values that i need to change, and everytime it try to change something it tells me that it already existed, overwrite y/n, i dont want to have to click yes to all of them, is there a way to put a command in the batch file to answer yes to all the overwrites????


If you'll post some sample code, I can help you.


----------



## mattslav (Aug 15, 2004)

whenever a command doesn't give you a switch to supress any outputs, e.g. xcopy's /y, you can pipe a response by adding an echo in front of the command:

echo y| <command>

-Matt


----------

